# Kid and Pup approved games



## Gus Pineda (Jul 2, 2013)

Do you allow your kids to play with your pup? I usually limit my kids (ages 2 and 4) to gently petting the pup, but wonder if there are more options. I don't want my kids to do something that would hinder future training.


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

i've posted this before, but here's a simple drill that i use for all large dogs interacting with other people they meet; not just for kids.

first, the benefits (that i see) :
1. it teaches self control for the dog and the person
2. it's a great alternative for petting, which i don't think is all that necessary for people to do with my dogs anyway, and i don't think dogs should be petting accessories for strangers
3. it keeps the dog in a controlled position
4. allows you to have your dog touch other people but still be working for you
5. makes the person relax and feel like your dog might actually like them 
... a few others 

(dog usually on lead) technique :
1. have the person get stable. sit down. get down on a knee. squat. whatever
2. tell the person to do nothing; make like a statue. they can put their hands anywhere, but don't move em.. bring the dog to the person.
3. give a command that will have the dog plop its head down on the person and stay in that position. dog can be in a sit, stand, down....whatever
4. talk to the person while you pet your dog and/or slap it a treat
5. from that point you do whatever you want based on how well the person has followed directions so far 

- simple to teach and proof when the dog is away from people, so when the time comes to add humans, the command is a no brainer for the dog
- a million variations from that point.
- fwiw, this is one of the early steps i use when rehabbing an aggressive dog before i would ever consider petting

works for me and i have never had a problem in many years
ymmv


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Gus Pineda said:


> Do you allow your kids to play with your pup? I usually limit my kids (ages 2 and 4) to gently petting the pup, but wonder if there are more options. I don't want my kids to do something that would hinder future training.


Your own kids? Sure, why not? At 2 & 4 they would have to be supervised anyway, (so they learn what is and what isn't appropriate play), it's also a great way for the kids and pup to bond. Nothing cuter than watching kids and pups play!!!


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

how old is the pup?


----------



## Hunter Allred (Jan 28, 2010)

Yes

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2SYnQ0TCBDc

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-hRQ08TxAGA

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cPGbFPusyDk

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lGhqm3ukgkY


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

you can easily train a pup to do what i outlined 

but as far as how can kids play with pups, wouldn't it depend on the type of kids and the type of pups and how much supervision is needed for both ?

why do you link the question to possibly interfering with future training ?


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

but to give you a specific answer to your specific question :
...sometimes


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

at what age would you start to let a puppy interact with 2 and 4 year old toddlers? guess that depends on the pup, nevermind LOL


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Depends a lot on the kids also. 
All of my kids and grand kids are exposed to dogs very early and my dogs exposed to kids as early as possible. 
No matter the temperaments of dog or kids they aren't alone when the kids are 2 and 4 yr old toddlers. Case in point on my comment above about "Depends on the kids also" .
My now almost 8yr old grand son has been a natural from day one. He's the youngest of all 5 grand kids but he's the one the others send out to put the dogs up when they want to play in the back yard. He's been doing that since he was 5. They mind him better then anyone other then me. That includes my wife. 
No! He wasn't, and still isn't doing this without me at the door even though I do trust both dogs with the kids. Took younger GSD 3+ yrs before I'd leave him out only because he's likes the kids to much and and wanted to play bowling for babies. Even then my grandson could put him in the run WHEN I WENT IN THE YARD WITH HIM. 
Kids outside the family will be around my dogs only when I'm present. Even then I've refused with some kids and simply tell the parent(s) that the dogs play to rough.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

yeah I was just thinking that slow moe would probably have been really good with small kids...she liked/likes hugs and stuff...but most of the pups I have had would probably end up biting small kids, as small pups...


----------



## Gus Pineda (Jul 2, 2013)

thanks Guys. Sounds like a matter of training specific things for the dog to do.


----------



## Catherine Gervin (Mar 12, 2012)

Gus Pineda said:


> thanks Guys. Sounds like a matter of training specific things for the dog to do.


i must be honest, we got our puppy when she was 4 1/2 months old and my daughter Lola was a little over 4 and all i did was supervise them. my daughter learned how i feel it is appropriate to treat animals--gentle, quiet, friendly, interacting on that animal's terms, they are not toys, etc--through trial and error with our old cat before we got the puppy, so she pretty good from the start. when she got rough, the puppy got rough, so eventually she learned not to shove or grab unless she wanted the dog to reciprocate. i was firm and maybe i backed the dog more than my child a lot of the times, but our pup proved to be UNBELIEVABLY patient and really loves playing with my daughter. now Ripley has become very protective of all of us, but is especially concerned with where Lola is and what she's doing and who is around her...she spends a lot of time following the kid around.
there were definitely times when the puppy knocked her down by accident, and there have been a few instances when fingers weren't considered when toys were grabbed, but i found that if you make it clear what the boundaries are--your child (children) is precious to you, it must be treated gently and with respect because YOU SAY SO-- the dog obides. the relationship between my most beloved creatures on earth makes our family better, and although my daughter gets jealous (a lot) of how much of my attention the dog gets, she adores the dog and understands that she is lucky we have one.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

In the old days before I "knew better" my best friend would come over with her son and daughter (from toddler age) and we would put them in the back yard to play with my GSDs. My nephews, same thing, they didn't have dogs of their own, and loved to come over and play with my GSDs. The kids and dogs grew up together. I remember how the boys used to rig up a long line and have the dogs pull them on skateboards. Good times!


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Joby Becker said:


> yeah I was just thinking that slow moe would probably have been really good with small kids...she liked/likes hugs and stuff...but most of the pups I have had would probably end up biting small kids, as small pups...



I have to admit that I've had a few of the small terriers that took a bit longer to trust. None but one JRT were actually aggressive but they aren't called mini-mals for nothing!
Grab and hang on little bassids from day one.

Gus, a good game of fetch with the return dropped on the ground is what I've taught both GSDS with the kids. Not intentionally but a Kong, ball or stick waived around by a kid at dog's eye level can be a hard target to ignore. Then a good "wait" command is needed when the kids goes to pick up the object.
Two ball would also be a great option. 
Two toys/tugs/whatever would also be an excellent game. The dog returns the object to the ground in front of the tosser in order to have the second toy, etc tossed. No human contact involved.


----------

